# Just when you think Bellator couldnt get any worse..



## DEVILFISTS (Oct 14, 2012)

Joey Beltran has stepped in to face Rampage Jackson as a replacement for the injured Tito Ortiz now at Bellator 108.

Hardly a main event to have MMA fans drooling but looks like Rampage still gets a payday in the near future.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

And this gets billing above the Chandler/Alvarez title fight?

Kudos to Beltran, and I hope he wrecks Rampage and knock that guys ego down a peg or two, but this fight was barely main event status when it was Rampage/Tito.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I still don't get all the Bellator hate.

The Alvarez thing was ****ed yes, but beyond that, nobody else complains about contracts, they pay more than the UFC, they are still finding their feet and they have a global media company backing them. So what if you hate Rebney, to my mind he is less of an asshole than Dana, but then thats not hard.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

My gripe was when they passed over young and hungry talent they built themselves like Alvarez and Chandler, and cast them aside for a non-title match main event from two injury-ridden UFC cast-offs who're more famous these days for their mouths than their actaul performances.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Still it got everyone talking about them. Anyone who thinks they care whether Tito and Rampage have a good fight is not paying attention, they are just doing it preciselty because it's 2 ex UFC guys (with an axe to grind against Dana) who everyone is going to talk about good or bad.

Alvarez v Chandler was the main event, oh and watching it back, Chandler was robbed but thats the fault of the CSAC not Bellator.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Good point, personally I think the proposed Main Event was all about sticking it to Dana.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Wouldn't disagree mate, I think all concerned thought, yeah, lets do this and show Dana that we can make money with what he said was worthless...


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

> Light Heavyweight Feature Fight: Rampage Jackson vs. Joey Beltran -- Jackson defeats Beltran via TKO at 4:59 of the first round
> 
> Heavyweight World Title Fight: Vitaly Minakov vs. Alexander Volkov -- Minakov defeats Volkov via TKO at 2:57 of the first round
> 
> ...


----------

